# No page 3



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I can't get page 3 of this forum

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=103055&page=3

When I click on page 3, I just see page 2.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

That is strange. But page 2 is the first page (I think??)..


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe that we have entered


----------



## Al Carter (Mar 30, 2008)

RootyTootoot said:


> That is strange. But page 2 is the first page (I think??)..


Yeah, same here.....


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Confirmed.


----------



## Lorenzo Muan (Dec 8, 2006)

The page 3 insert has been removed by the mods ;-)

L.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

When I look at the list of threads (http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?f=111), the data for this thread states there are 2 pages and 39 replies (that would be 40 posts total). One of the posts was deleted by the mods (post #19); I am not sure if this one counts in the number of replies or not.

It also says the most recent post was by Pete Thomas. When I click on page 2, I see posts 21-40, with post 40 made by "Stealth Swimmer". Only when I select one of the pages on this thread do I see a page 3 listed as existing.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

You can still read all the posts if you switch to threaded mode, no?


----------



## BRRRT (Jan 19, 2009)

Pete - you are right to point out, for the convenience of all users, problems with accessibility.

On a different level, I also recognise the true Englishman's determination to get this fair share of page 3 viewings


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BRRRT said:


> On a different level, I also recognise the true Englishman's determination to get this fair share of page 3 viewings


I wondered when someone would say that.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

You should see what's on page 4, WOW....


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> I can't get page 3 of this forum
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=103055&page=3
> 
> When I click on page 3, I just see page 2.


I get the same thing too - That's very strange :scratch:

Probably some kind of a bug - I'll see that someone looks into it.
Thanks for reporting


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had that happen with several threads. I thought it was my connection or something. They eventually do become accessible.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The thread is somehow corrupted. For me pages 2 and 3 seem to be the same.
I will run some maintenance procedures to see if any help.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Harri - this appears to be happening when a thread hits a new page. Same thing happened here - http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=101546&page=29. LoveTheBlues had posted sending the thread to page 29, but I could only get to page 28. I posted a test post in that thread, and then was able to get to page 29. I then deleted my test post, and was still able to see page 29. I did the same with the thread Pete reported here - http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthr...=103055&page=3, and now page 3 is visible.


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

looks fine to me...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Fine to me too.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Read page 1 twice.


----------

